# !!Failed to mount /dev/shm [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!!

Acabo de instalar gentoo en una nueva máquina y me aparecieron varios problemas que no conocía hasta ahora. NOTA: Uso KDE con systemd.

Apenas comienza el arranque aparece este mensaje en rojo:

```
!!Failed to mount /dev/shm
```

Lo raro es que no aparece en “dmesg” ni en “journalctl”

Que puede ser y como lo arreglo?

Por las dudas aca dejo el fstab con algunos intentos fallido:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               /mnt/Win8       ntfs-3g         noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /mnt/Datos      ntfs-3g         noatime         1 2

/dev/sda7               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs defaults,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777   0 0

#tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0
```

Last edited by natrix on Mon Jun 09, 2014 3:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que udev, que está incluido en systemd, se encarga de montar shm y que la línea no es necesaria en /etc/fstab. ¿Seguro que no lo tienes montado?

```
mount | grep shm
```

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq!!

Parece que sí

```
# mount | grep shm

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
```

Entonces que es ese error?

----------

## quilosaq

Supongo que el error se debe a que udev ya ha montado shm y luego, con la línea shm en fstab, le estas pidiendo a systemd que lo vuelva a montar. Elimina la línea o dejalá comentada, si te causa nostalgia.

----------

## natrix

Nop!!

El error sigue apareciendo.

Además, las líneas del fstab las empecé a agregar pensando que no se montaba shm. Pero por lo visto si se monta  :Confused: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice

```
systemctl --failed
```

?

----------

## natrix

Poco y nada...

```
# systemctl --failed

0 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too.

To show all installed unit files use 'systemctl list-unit-files'.
```

----------

## gringo

que versión de systemd usas ? pregunto porque he leído que en las últimas versiones se corrigen un par de problemas relacionados con este tipo de fallos al montar.

de cualquier manera lo que ya te han dicho mas arriba, si todo funciona bien y te lo monta correctamente yo lo ignoraría por completo.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola!!!!!

Uso el systemd 208-r3 que en mi portage es la última versión viable.

Hasta ahora no tuve problemas por lo que lo vengo ignorando,  pero no puedo evitar ver un mensaje en rojo cuando arranca la máquina  :Shocked: 

----------

## juakinux

Hola,

No se si ya lo resolviste, pero me paso lo mismo y encontré la solución en este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-991094.html

Ahi al final alguien dice que al generar el initramfs, se ocupa una version de busybox que ya esta compilada, pero la ultima version de genkernel-nex tiene unos parches nuevos para busybox y necesitas borrar para que se recontruya denuevo con los nuevos parches.

Lo puedes hacer asi:

```

rm /var/cache/genkernel/busybox*

```

A mi me funciono con hacer esto luego de borrar ese fichero (fijate de tener montado /boot):

```

genkernel initramfs

```

pero en ese post usaron esto:

```

genkernel all

```

Saludos   :Smile:  .

----------

## natrix

Si, al final lo solucioné agregando udev al genkernel.conf. O con:

```
genkernel --udev all
```

Pero quizas el udev no fue la solución sino que la instrucción obligó al genkernel a recrear busybox.

Pero lo de borrar el compilado de busybox y actualizar genkernel-next me parece una solución más segura.

Gracias juakinux!!!

----------

